# More Show off your funny horse pictures



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness, that's classic lol....belongs ina frame lol jk!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: My kids loved this one!!! (me too) 
My husband always says" blow like the wind bullseye" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL, I give it two thumbs up, way high! ****!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vida that's great! :lol: BTW your braid looks great! 

I have some funny pics to add to this thread!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is my dorky mare Gypsy she is just kinda a dork....


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Travlingypsy I think your mare is really pretty. She has a really kind face and eyes. Not dorky at all


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Hey Travlingypsy I think your mare is really pretty. She has a really kind face and eyes. Not dorky at all


HA! Thats so funny.. thank you, she is pritty. I never get those kind of comlements only cute and aww. She is really mean though shes called the *itch of the barn. She wont let anyone get to close personaly wise, like only me and my trainer who have put a lot of sweat, sweat and tears from me. Anyone els she makes faces or tosses her head. She also tries to kick any other horse thats in the arena working. See the only way I could get cute/funny pics is I was the only one there so she let her guard down...she just reminds me of one of those dumb cheerleaders in those movies, like mean girls or something.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

FEED ME :evil: :!: :evil: :!: :evil: :!:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

im4dressage said:


> FEED ME :evil: :!: :evil: :!: :evil: :!:


I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS ONE!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

30 yrs old and can still bow (although she needed some carrot incentive at this age...)

Cocoa


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I wanted to show off my braid job on Vidas tail when she decided to let one fly. I couldn't help but laugh and my husband took the shot.


****, that's great. Highlight of my day lol.

I have a few funny ones...

Check out the forelock on Dez...lol. I can't wait until it grows back. Until then I'll have my share of fun laughing at it. =)










Silly Filly


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That foal picture is just TOO cute!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

dtwh- that photo of Dez' forelock looks like some of the little boys who get their "summer haircut" from dad and his clippers :lol: 
Kim- applause to Cocoa for doing a bow, I'm impressed


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*funny pictures*

WOW Vida i like to have choked spit coffee all over the place the braid job is great but my gosh that was funny the rest of the pictures are so cool shows what personalitys we have in our horse world dont it great pictures everyone    :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol, it does look that way. That pic is kinda old...you should see it now that it's a bit longer...it doesn't seem to want to lay down...wish it would though...hope it does...oh god. :shock:


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

ilovemyhorsies said:


> im4dressage said:
> 
> 
> > FEED ME :evil: :!: :evil: :!: :evil: :!:
> ...


Thanks ! she looks kind of mean in this pic. but she is very sweet and gives soft kisses for her treats (on command) even big wet open mouthed ones (kind of scary :shock: ) but she is very safe to do this with, any other horse, I would say Nooooo Way :!:


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*funny pictures*


















Let me peek out this end and see whats going on in my new world


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

ha, great pictures. I was taing photos from a jump lesson the other day and one woman took a flyer and I got the shot. The picture came out pretty silly!!! The expression on the horse's face is priceless.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

^ ^ ^ vincey gives me kisses too! he even nibbles my hair!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: funny pictures*



Dave said:


> Let me peek out this end and see whats going on in my new world


Too cute!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I got some pretty quirky looking angles today on some pics. they made me laugh lol


----------



## EmmaChai (Feb 12, 2009)

I Love these photos of Emma... we were just snapping photos and got these 2!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are a few of mine

<b>Impresively wild aka moriah in action lol I swear this pic looks sooo wierd!!</b>










<b> This is my ultimate valentine aka: Amber making a funny face for the camera=)</b>










<b>This is Drummer not sure of his registered name but he is such a cutie</b>


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have two of my mare


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hehe here miss cricket


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

There are funny horses on here.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Dave said:


> Let me peek out this end and see whats going on in my new world


lol that is too cute!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

After a hard lesson:


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's one, I can't find the one I really wanted.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Cody with the tarp, not too afraid, huh?









Looks like Tahoe is commenting on Spirit's breath!









Cody's extra large fly mask has donkey ears! We couldn't decide if "BatBoy" or Court Jester was a better description....










Here comes Santa Claus!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL some great photos everyone. Gave me a good giggle while at work! :lol:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Fendi on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Horse on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Fox Trotter stallion on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Fendi on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Mystique on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Jenny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i think she was over the show:


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

:lol: These are really funny, so cute!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Spit bubbles!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

danastark said:


> Cody with the tarp, not too afraid, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutly love your photos!!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I wanted to show off my braid job on Vidas tail when she decided to let one fly. I couldn't help but laugh and my husband took the shot.


LOL VIDA, that is one hot picture!


----------



## GSJCCrider (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Say Cheese on Flickr - Photo Sharing!http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjr_portfolio/328575739/


----------



## justjumpit (Feb 17, 2009)

"You want to jump _what_ today?"

Osine was not too thrilled she had to leave her grain on Saturday morning for a lesson.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Toby on the day I bought him... 

LOL


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

halarius pics!!!!!!!


----------

